# Можно ли обойтись без ifolder и ему подобных?



## Alexei (27 Фев 2012)

ifolder -- это один из самых неудобных для скачивания. Есть и другие подобные. Можно ли избежать их использование?

Ведь есть же ГОРАЗДО БОЛЕЕ УДОБНЫЕ способы делиться.


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Ведь есть же ГОРАЗДО БОЛЕЕ УДОБНЫЕ способы делиться.


Ну, про рассылку по E'mail понятно. Это, разумеется, самый удобный способ, способствующий, к тому же, "бурному развитию" отдельных тем форума многочисленными постами, содержащими "И мне, и мне..." с адресами.
Но раз уж было употреблено множественное число, то огласите весь список, п-ж-жалуйста!


----------



## Alexei (27 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> Ну, про рассылку по E'mail понятно. Это, разумеется, самый удобный способ,


Для этого вообще отдельная тема -- Кому это удобно? -- Тем кому приходиться "попрошайничать" вместо того, чтобы молча скачать то что нужно? Была даже тема про это...

Удобнее всего выложить ноты (и то что пределах 40Мб. ..или какое там ограничение) прямо в теме.

Если приходится выкладывать на файло-обменниках -- то это должно быть удобно для скачивания. ifolder -- ЭТО ЯРКИЙ пример того, что ОЧЕНЬ НЕУДОБНО ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ. Это тем более удивительно при том, что похоже существуют удобные обменники. 
Из того что мне встречалось:
* файлы на майл-ру.
* http://rghost.net/
* dropbox.com

Я надеюсь можно продолжить список. Главное требование -- чтобы скачивалось без всякой рекламы, посещений 3-х сайтов и похожих неприятностей.


----------



## MAN (27 Фев 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Удобнее всего выложить ноты (и то что пределах 40Мб. ..или какое там ограничение) прямо в теме.


 Это как? Посредством кнопки "Загрузка файлов и изображений на сервер"? Я вот, например, никогда ею не пользовался и не знаю как это работает. А что касается выбора файлообменников, то тут действительно не худо было бы всем прийти к единому мнению и выбрать наилучшие варианты, которые устроили бы всех. Потому и просил от Вас конкретики. Насчёт ifolder, полагаю, камешек был запущен в огород *ivankarpovich*? Неужто Вы думаете, что он избрал именно этот файлообменник нарочно, чтобы нас всех помучать? Да он наверняка и не подозревает, что создал кому-то неудобства! Надо было сразу ему и подсказать. Человек ведь от чистого сердца делится своими материалами.

Вот, кстати, основная причина всех бед по-моему:
qwer115500 писал:


> я бы рад тут выложить да не знаю как !лучше почту кидайте и произведение какое надо и я кину на нее!


(цитата взята мной из темы "Минусовки")


----------



## Alexei (27 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> Это как? Посредством кнопки "Загрузка файлов и изображений на сервер"? Я вот, например, никогда ею не пользовался и не знаю как это работает.


Если такой опытный и активный пользователь не знаком с этим, то что ожидать от других?
MAN писал:


> Насчёт ifolder, полагаю, камешек был запущен в огород ivankarpovich? Неужто Вы думаете, что он избрал именно этот файлообменник нарочно, чтобы нас всех помучать? Да он наверняка и не подозревает, что создал кому-то неудобства!


Я писал ivankarpovich об этом. Очень интересно было бы послушать его работы. Да, он предложил выслать всё на емайл -- но это не дело. Это и мне и ему лишняя работа.. ..и почему-то ifolder продолжает использоваться (?)

Другая проблема -- это использование русских букв в названии файлов в архивах. У меня часто эти буквы преобразуются в какие-то иероглифы -- ОЧЕНЬ НЕУДОБНО.


----------



## acco (27 Фев 2012)

Удобней все же зарегистрироваться всем в - DropBox.com
Ссылка прямая на файл.

Дают бесплатно 2Gb. . Но часто акции.. я уже до 15Gb увеличил.


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Фев 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Другая проблема -- это использование русских букв в названии файлов в архивах. У меня часто эти буквы преобразуются в какие-то иероглифы -- ОЧЕНЬ НЕУДОБНО.


Мне кажется,что можно писать и латинскими буквами - все разберутся.

А по выбору файлообменника - давайте придём сообща к единому мнению, хотя это трудно будет сделать.


----------



## gerborisov (28 Фев 2012)

На самом сайте goldaccordion может было бы и удобней. А по поводу других файлообменников можно сказать следующее. Не удобны те, где надо регистрироваться и имеется какой либо лимит.Пользователям интернета "Beeline kz" недоступны многие файлообменники которые считывают IP адрес и ограничивают количество закачек, тем что IP наверное один на всех(прошу прощения за интернет неграмотность, но что-бы ты ни скачивал выскакивает окошко с сообщением "с ващего IP уже идёт скачивание повторите позже") Поэтому 30 секунд рекламы для нас ничто по сравнению с возможностью качать. А вообще конечно сколько людей столько и мнений. Ещё раз огромное СПАСИБО "ivankarpovich" за фонограммы!


----------



## Alexei (28 Фев 2012)

gerborisov писал:


> Поэтому 30 секунд рекламы для нас ничто по сравнению с возможностью качать.


Если бы только 30 секунд... ifolder -- так вообще был "загадкой"... в конце концов мне удалось оттуда скачать. Но незвестно чего еще ожидать от других подобных...

ivankarpovich писал:


> Мне кажется,что можно писать и латинскими буквами - все разберутся.


Было замечательно при этом пользоваться траслитерацией русских букв как для английского языка, как здесь 

ivankarpovich писал:


> А по выбору файлообменника - давайте придём сообща к единому мнению, хотя это трудно будет сделать.



Использование одного файло-обменника было бы желательно... можно и несколько. Главное, чтобы всем было удобно.

Варианты:
1. Сам goldaccordion. За - то, что это сам сайт. И данные будут сохраняться пока существует сайт. Недостатки - вначале бывает сложно догадаться как загрузить что-либо; ограничение в 40 Мб (что достаточно во многих случаях); сылка доступна только зарегистрированным пользователям.

2. DropBox.com - сложно назвать недостатки... разве что кого-то может смутить интерфейс на английском. Одно из достоинств -- возможность сделать статических веб-сайт. Интеграция с файловой системой разных операционных систем делает DropBox очень удобной для пользователей. Достаточно скопиравать файл в директорию Public и взять Public Link из контекстного меню. У DropBox есть ограничение на объем скачиваний -- вроде как 10Гб в сутки -- не должно быть проблемой исходя из колличесва пользователей и объёма данных.


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Фев 2012)

Я согласен,что лучше всего был бы сам сайт GoldAccordion


----------

